# Small light for very small nano/pico tank (1.6L)



## Mowze (Nov 12, 2008)

I’m looking into lighting a very small nano/pico tank, 20x10x8 cm and 1.6L to be exact with an additional capacity of 0.7L in the external filtration, this is a bit of an unusual project (all will be revealed in time!)

My main options are LEDs or a 5w PL lamp

I will probably go for the 5w PL lamp as it will be the easiest and cheapest to install although it may be a bit high for this size tank and cause a little excessive algae growth (nearly 16 watts per gallon!)
I already have the bulb, reflector and fixture for this type of I’m having difficulty working out exactly what starter and other equipment I need for this bulb and where to find one (in the UK.) Is anyone able to point me in the direction of which one I need?

The only other option is to go for a 9 watt Arcadia arc pod, the smallest dedicated aquarium light I can find but this will land me at 30 watts per gallon!

The other option as I said was to use LED lighting but am not keen on spending a lot of money on buying a ready built lighting fixture. I am capable of building one myself with a little direction and research but I’m not sure where to go with how much light I will need over the tank and am not prepared to spend more than what PL lighting would cost to build.

Another option and probably the cheapest as it is possible to buy ready wired fixtures and bulbs may be a 4w T5 which would put me at 13 watts per gallon and probably the most sensible option but as yet I’m not sure if there will be difficulties.

Any pointers would be much appreciated!


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

I've never tried this but it is wacky enough to work. Try christmas tree LEDs. 

You can probably get them in almost any power requirement and black out some if you need to reduce lighting.


----------

